# Dr Michael Mosley explains the changes you will experience if you follow his 800-calorie diet



## Northerner (Jan 20, 2016)

You have decided to go for it. You’ve talked to your doctor, cleared your kitchen cupboards of sugary snacks and now you’re ready to embark on the radical eight-week Blood Sugar Diet I’ve been describing in the first three parts of this series.

Yesterday, I outlined menu plans for the second week. Today, you’ll find suggestions to take you through week three. Once you’ve reached week four, the menu plans for weeks five to eight are simply a repetition of weeks one to four.

As I’ve explained previously, this strict, 800-calorie diet can make dramatic differences to blood sugar levels. If you are pre-diabetic (your blood sugar levels are abnormally high, but fall short of the diabetic range), this diet can stop you developing full-blown Type 2 diabetes.

If you’re already a Type 2 diabetic, then this diet can reverse the condition, returning your blood sugar levels to normal.

As you will soon discover, the diet isn’t quite as tough as you may fear. Though you will be living on 800 calories a day for the next few weeks, your body should adapt reasonably fast, but what changes should you expect along the way?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...anges-experience-follow-800-calorie-diet.html

Michael, it _*may *_'reverse' the condition, very much dependent on the individual


----------



## Annette (Jan 20, 2016)

Check out the recipes. On Friday, for Breakfast, he has 'No carb bircher'. Which contains Apple Juice, yoghurt, and raisins. I'm guesstimating that has 15-20 g. carbs in it.


----------



## Sally71 (Jan 20, 2016)

Raisins are evil, little sugar bombs!


----------

